# mortise pal jig



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

In the April issue of Woodsmith I found an articial on the above jig. For the fans of lossey tenons, I thought that it was nice looking jig and easy to copy. You can watch a video of the the jig at http://www.youtube.com/ type "mortise pal jig into the search for box and there is the video.
The cost of the jig is 189.00 plus shipping...... I went to http://www.mortisepal.com downloaded the manual and orderd the templates fot the jig........... bobj3 should be interested in this little jig
Bud


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Trap

Thanks for the link, I did rework my jig just do to about the same thing  as the link..
See the last 4 snapshots on the link below, it will show the update. 

http://www.routerforums.com/27787-post1.html

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2641-mortise-tenon-jig-plunge-router-4.html#post66544

================



trap said:


> In the April issue of Woodsmith I found an articial on the above jig. For the fans of lossey tenons, I thought that it was nice looking jig and easy to copy. You can watch a video of the the jig at http://www.youtube.com/ type "mortise pal jig into the search for box and there is the video.
> The cost of the jig is 189.00 plus shipping...... I went to http://www.mortisepal.com downloaded the manual and orderd the templates fot the jig........... bobj3 should be interested in this little jig
> Bud


----------

